# Need help Please! Real or Fake Ebay Purchase-Bare Escentuals Brow Powder



## Jennifer*** (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, I recently bought an B.E. brow color off ebay and I've got the feeling it is a fake. There is wayyy to much shimmer in this item and I've never seen nor heard of a brow powder that contains shimmer. *Anybody care to walk around with shimmery eyebrows?*

The first thing I noticed when I got the package and opened it up, was that it looked very different then I was expecting. In the listing they used a stock photo of the item. I went on Sephora and looked at the stock photo on there and you can zoom in on the powder and there is no shimmer that shows up at all. 

My husband took some photos of the product, because the shimmer is extremely apparent in person. It shows up in the pictures, but it's much more shimmering in person. 

This is what I recieved...

........is this a real geniune item or a fake? Any input would be so appheciated!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally, I have no idea how these are supposed to look, but if anyone here is going to be able to help you, you need to tell us which shade this is supposed to be and probably also show how the packaging looks.


----------



## Jennifer*** (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry, it's one of my first posts on here, I don't know everything I'm supposed to include...it's meant to be brunette...the packaging looks pretty similar to the real thing except for the "I.D." wording in a slightly different place than whats shown on sephora. 

I had alot of replies on makeup alley recently saying this wasn't real, it's supposed to be matte, so I pretty much have my answer now...thanks...


----------



## InspiredBlue (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm glad you found your answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you may have misunderstood my previous post - obviously there isn't anything you are "supposed" to include in any particular post on this board. Post whatever you like, it's just that in general it is easier to spot a fake by comparing the packaging rather than looking at the actual product.


----------

